# Leadline tips!



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

We did leadline classes this weekend with my 2 and 6 year old daughters. We made sure the girls had well fitting outfits, clean tack, clean horse and just a well out together but simple look. It was at a aqha show and lots of fun. The judges asked the girls their horses names and asked my 6 yr old to back her horse. I was chatting with the judges before the show as we were waiting for ring stewards and the judges said they just like seeing that the kids were having a good time. My youngest rode with her eyes closed anytime the judges looked at her. They told her you are such a good rider to be able to have balance with your eyes shut lol


----------



## ducky123 (May 27, 2014)

Looking cute sure helps, but winning leadline is no different from winning other riding classes. The rider has to (at least seem) to be in control and in good form with body and hands. The leader can show this off by showing slack on the leadline while going about the ring.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Kristyjog--Adorbs


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Matching outfits and good riding (from the leadliner). If there are primarily western kids, do English. If it's the opposite, do western.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Sometimes the judge will ask questions,she should know mane ,forelock withers,be able to point out the parts,stirrups,reins,cantle. Sometimes it makes the difference. Clean.neat and we'll turned out for pony and rider.Doesn't have to be sequins and glitter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Tack that fits the child, a horse that leads perfectly, and squares up when standing, basically like a showmanship horse. Child holding reins properly, proper appointments and most of all, judges like big smiles!
My granddaughter doing leadline, in the pouring rain no less!


----------

